# 37 Hawthorne Zep - To restore or not restore



## STRADALITE (Jun 24, 2009)

Here are a before and after of the Hawthorne that I have been working on. I took some 1500 grit sandpaper and got the red paint to shine. Looks pretty good now.
The tank and chainguard were painted brown so I had to repaint to a close match. The pinstripes and darts are almost totally gone. 

So the question is Restore or not Restore.

Josh


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 24, 2009)

repainting the tank and chaingard is restoration. the bike looks nice.

mark


----------



## bikeriderx (Jun 25, 2009)

I say "ride it" Dude! It looks great!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 25, 2009)

Personally, I think I'd repaint the darts, but not too nice, just enough to bring 'em back a bit.. It looks great compared to what you started with!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 25, 2009)

It looks great I would leave it and ride it and that is my advice as well but I always say it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 25, 2009)

*Ride It!*

It looks perfect as is. Just keeping it out of the weather will let it last another 70+ years. My 2 cents.

Pat


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 25, 2009)

I like it! Thats a nice lookin seat too!


----------



## char56 (Jun 26, 2009)

I would keep it as it is.You've done a great job on matching the colour!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 27, 2009)

*Why?*

"Let's restore this" "I want to restore it, it makes it flashier" "I want to make it look like new, I want to fix it up" "Restore, restore, restore"

See what I am getting at here? Everybody wants to restore things. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it." This is very nice as it is, AND IT IS A BOYS' FRAME TOO! It looks great as it is and is historic especially in that kind of shape. Leave it alone and ride it.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 27, 2009)

PCHiggin said:


> It looks perfect as is. Just keeping it out of the weather will let it last another 70+ years. My 2 cents.
> 
> Pat




That too, keep it garaged and don't ride in rain or other unfavorable conditions.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 27, 2009)

When talking to another long time collector about what I wanted to do with a bike that I had, and wondering if it was a wise thing to do, he said simply, it's your bike, you can do whatever you want with it. The only person that is going to be dissapointed in your choices is the next guy who gets the bike. And very few people really care what the next guy thinks so, If it makes you happy to have a bike all gleaming and worthy of Pee Herman, then I say go for it. After all, it's your bike. You can do whatever you want with it.


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 27, 2009)

I like it as is! Beautiful bike!


----------



## supper15fiets (Jun 28, 2009)

hi,
i also liked it this way, there only once a time originele, i have the same 'zep' 
like yours, but i bought it togehter in pieces in severall years i think it was three years... the only thing i mixed is some very good chrome parts with new chrome pleated parts also i had the change to make the color exact like an originele colored one, and someone else has helped me with the originele drawing for the tank...anyway keep an eye on me for this two weeks then i be putting the bike together, the very nice looking bikes, i like yours because there originele, so yeah leave it that way! i came a long way to make it originele like they did't, i can't waith to show my Zep, o and yes i diceded to make it a Rollfast in the end....


----------

